# female DS (x) pup still available..



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

13 week old female pup...
Located in central IL..

PM for details...

here is video of her current bitework, she is being raised by Dave Klein..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLn_l1ekY1M&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------

